# Evinrude on Chicago CL



## COB (Dec 26, 2020)

91008ede2a2033caa357c27a82be7d17@sale.craigslist.org

Not mine. I attempted to post a link to it just in case it is something that someone on here can't live without...


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2020)

Prewar 1937 Evinrude streamflow - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Up for sale is an extremely rare Evenrood bicycle it is original paint no cracks or breaks please call



					chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2020)

..........


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 26, 2020)

Bike is located in Wisconsin Rapids, WI.. May go down 
To see it if anyone is interested.. I am not a buyer.. serial
# on this bike is 00082..


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 26, 2020)

base model


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 26, 2020)

Is this the same one that surfaced on Facebook a few weeks ago?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Is this the same one that surfaced on Facebook a few weeks ago?


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 26, 2020)

Sold - Great Original Condition 1937 Evinrude Streamflow, just a bit rare..... | Archive (sold)
					

Gorgeous Original 1937 Evinrude Streamflow. Don't see this one too often. Great original condition on the lesser model. Sometimes when things are this wacky the lesser model can be quite nice. The bike had been with a really old owner for more than 50 years before I acquired it off the Cabe a...




					thecabe.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Sold - Great Original Condition 1937 Evinrude Streamflow, just a bit rare..... | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Original 1937 Evinrude Streamflow. Don't see this one too often. Great original condition on the lesser model. Sometimes when things are this wacky the lesser model can be quite nice. The bike had been with a really old owner for more than 50 years before I acquired it off the Cabe a...
> ...



Believe it or not....not the same bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2020)

A lot of coin for a base model--even original. I've see prices soften on these the last few years. Seems they have popped up fairly regularly. V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 26, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> A lot of coin for a base model--even original. I've see prices soften on these the last few years. Seems they have popped up fairly regularly. V/r Shawn




Agreed
I’d say 8500-9500


----------



## COB (Jan 4, 2021)

Did anybody on here get this bike? Just curious. It is gone now.  
"This posting has been deleted by its author."​


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 4, 2021)

Would be interested to know also.. Not a lot of information on these bikes . One account says 300 were made one says 100 produced and only 25 known to exist.. The only difference between the base model and the equipped version that I can tell was a horn that is not visable and the speedometer.. On one bike online it looks like a correct speedometer was added to a base model with the cable running along the outside of the bike frame.. The equipped version it appears the cable goes through a hole in the front fork setup..


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 4, 2021)

Deluxe also had a locking fork


----------

